# Croatian diploma



## mb24 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hello,

I don't know if this subject is for Immigration or Employment,however, I would like to know if there is posibility to get a job in public health as an environmental health technician. I have Croatian high scool diploma in that area, so I was wondering if diploma is validated in Australia, if not, what should I do about it. 

Thanks in advance, MB


----------

